# AU1829M Wiring



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Farmboy said:


> I have four motors I would like to use in high school EV design applications.
> 
> They are marked AU1829M. They came out of some Otis Lift Truc 12 volt pallet jacks and each one has 6 posts to connect, 40 commutator bars and weighs about 50 - 55lbs.
> 
> ...


Hi boy,

AU1829M is the UL file number for the Prestolite product line of industrial truck motors, not the part number for the motors. Not many used that 40 bar comm. So it was probably the MEE type 6.6" motor. A real strong 12V motor. Series wound.

It will be plenty fast at 24V. Watch RPM at any higher.

The 40 bar armature is solid for high amps. It likely had metal content brushes for low voltage. My guess is maybe 200A for one hour, 400 for 10 minutes. 1000 peak.

A1 & A2 are armature (brushes). S1 thru S4 for split series field. Allows the 4 field coils to be wired in series (S) or series parallel (S/P). You'll have to figure out how to wire them to get a N-S-N-S pole pattern. I'd pull the armature and get inside with a compass while tapping the connections with a 6 volt battery. A 1.2V NiCad cell would be better. I'd wire for S.

I doubt the MEE motor is good for an EVcar. But I've seen a screamin' drag mini bike use one 

major


----------



## Farmboy (Apr 6, 2012)

Thanks for the help major, I think this will get me going. Funny though, after reading your explanation it seems kind of obvious. (You make it look easy?)
I plan to use the motors as drop in power units for student built gokarts so hearing that they are robust makes me happier than if you had said they were high performance. In high school the old saying “give a man the tools and he will finish the job” becomes “give a student the job and he will finish the tools”. 
Knowing that the increase in centrifugal force is the square of the increase in rpm I’ll take your suggested 24 volt maximum seriously.
I noticed that one of the motors still had a coil of wire (a shunt?) from one armature terminal to the nearest field terminal on the same side of the motor. That gives me a start on the polarity. Logic said that any sane engineer would have put the other terminal for that pair of field windings directly opposite the first one. So that means that a series would be a diagonal jumper across the motor from one field terminal to another. Well, I’m a welder and sparks don’t scare me so safety glasses on and give the empty terminals a quick 12 volt tap. No sparks, just a happy whirr. Hmmm, remove the diagonal jumper and put jumpers down both sides, quick tap, slower whirr. Well that had to be parallel.
For all I know though these thing may still sound fine even when hooked up wrong and heading for a smoky demise. Better not push it, time to find a compass and pull an armature. Now that I have an idea of the layout I believe I can better understand what the compass will tell me. Ever the student though I have to know _why_. Not to mention there will be 2 or 3 sharp students who will want the connections explained and I had better know! Is there a place I can get schematics of the likely or possible layout of these types of field windings?
Thanks,
Farmboy


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Farmboy said:


> Is there a place I can get schematics of the likely or possible layout of these types of field windings?


Maybe a lift truck service manual. This thread may be of interest: http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php?p=162321#post162321


----------

